# Eagle 3pt Hitch, other options?



## rhedelius (Dec 21, 2004)

I have a 56 model 310 utility with the Eagle 3pt hitch setup. I'm missing the lock and latch for each side. I found them online for ~$130 for the set. I'm just wondering if I would be better off changing the lift arms to the newer style. That way parts are more readily available and cheaper. Any thoughts or ideas? Is there a good place for the lift arms?  just want to start using my new toy for what I bought it for.

Rick


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I'm surprsed you even found some. Yes 130.00 seems like alot but don't think you will find replacement arms cheaper than that. Question is will some different arms work on my tractor, what modifications will I have to do, how will I control the sideway swing with the other arms. Do you use the eagle hitch that much to spend the money to switch to something else. Only you can make that decision. I say spend the 130.00 and keep it original.
caseman-d


----------



## rhedelius (Dec 21, 2004)

I was planning on keeping my original arms stored away in case I wanted to show the tractor someday, and figured the cost would be about the same if I switched to the newer style. I figured parts would be more readily available and the 3pt would be a lot easier to use. The main reason I bought the tractor was to use the 3pt setup with a disc, scraper, etc. I may just get the eagle parts but am still debating.

Rick


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Rick,
Do you by chance have another tractor like a 8n ford that has a three point. Maybe you could find some used arms to try to see how they would fit. Once you get the locks replaced you should be set for a long time. Yes it would be nice to keep it original.
caseman-d


----------



## rhedelius (Dec 21, 2004)

Unfortunately I don't have another tractor, but I was searching the YT site last night and it looks like most people that have one really like the Eagle hitch setup. I'l probably end up replacing the parts parts that I'm missing. I did find some online, but was wondering if the aftermarket stuff was as good as or better than the original Case stuff? Any other places you would recommend for these parts? Thanks.

Rick


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Rick,
You might give Curt Elson a call at 605-892-2795 he might have a set of arms that may have the pieces you need. You also might try and pm Don L and see if he has some. If there is a after market one he may know. I seem to have missed placed his number
caseman-d


----------

